# Shift 2 - Lenkradeinstellungen für Thrustmaster F430 FFB u.a. gesucht



## thomasoeli (1. April 2011)

*Shift 2 - Lenkradeinstellungen für Thrustmaster F430 FFB u.a. gesucht*

Hallo zusammen,

wie der Titel schon sagt bin auf der Suche nach guten Lenkradeinstellungen für mein o.g. Lenkrad. Der Hintergrund ist, dass sich die Autos egal mit welcher Einstellung auf der Geraden überhaupt nicht gerade halten lassen.
Die Empfindlichkeit der Lenkung ist schon bei 0%, allerdings bringt das auch keine Änderung. 

Habe auch schon von "nogripracing" einige Einstellungen getestet, aber leider alle ohne Erfolg. Geht es euch ähnlich, dass bei der kleinsten Lenkbewegung das Auto anfängt zu schlingern? 
Das Auto lässt sich dann auch nur noch schwer bis gar nicht "beruhigen". Diese Problematik nervt mich gerade tierisch, da so an fahren mit dem Lenkrad nicht zu denken ist.

Aus diesem Grund würde ich mich freuen, wenn sich Spieler mit dem gleichen Lenkrad finden und mir ihre Einstellungen und Erfahrungen posten.
Andere "Lenkradeinstellungen" sind natürlich auch willkommen. 

Besten Dank im Voraus. 

Gruß Thomas

*Edit: *Ich habe gerade mal noch ein bißchen probiert. Anscheinend ist für mein Problem nur die Todzone und die Lenkradempfindlichkeit von Entscheidung. Im Moment habe ich die Totzone auf 3% und die Lenkradempfindlichkeit auf 65% eingestellt.

Die Totzone heißt doch, dass es beim Lenkradeinschlag 3% Totezone gibt bevor der Lenkradeinschlag reagiert, oder? Sorry, aber bis dato habe mir noch keine Gedanken darüber gemacht. 

Die Empfindlichkeit müsste dann doch aussagen wie kräftig dieser Einschlag passiert, oder?

Dank euch nochmal.

*Edit 2: *Hab mittlerweile Totezone bei 0% und die Lenkempfindlichkeit bei 12%. Kann es sein, dass man letztgenannte auch auf 0% stellen sollte? Somit kann ich so die Gerade sehr ruhig fahren.


----------



## norse (3. April 2011)

*AW: Shift 2 - Lenkradeinstellungen für Thrustmaster F430 FFB u.a. gesucht*

ausprobieren  das mit dem Schlingern geht mir mit Tastatur auch so, also Auto retten mit gegenlenken ist selten möglihc.
Totzone müsste annähernd 0%sein, je nach qualität des Lenkrades halt und Empflindlichkeit eig gegen 100%. probier mal im oberen bereich aus so 90%.


----------

